# Covering up the cup tray warmer on top of the machine. Is this OK?



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

How bad an idea is it to cover up the cup warmer tray on the top part of the machine?

I hardly ever have the steam boiler on, so with the smaller brew boiler only, it never really warms the cups. So I'd rather use that real estate for other purposes.

If I cover the perforated cup tray up, so that it no longer can vent heat, it's going to be either

A) economical because of less heat loss.

Or,

B) not good for the machine, especially for the electrical components, because of the elevated temp inside.

Does anyone else do this? How am I to know, up to what temp the internal electrical components can handle?

It's alright now. Mid winter, keeps the room warm. What about summer time? It's one heat source I could do without...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What are you proposing to covering it with?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> What are you proposing to covering it with?


Found a black rubber mat (the type with dimples on them, used at bars on counters to put wet cups/glasses on them)

It is an exact fit, so all the ventilation holes on the cup tray panel are now blocked, should I decide to go ahead with it.

On my machine, only the front half of the top panel is cup tray. The other half is that hinged door for water tank access. I guess there are small gaps in between panels, so not completely airtight...

Is this safe Dave?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Like these..


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Even with the brew boiler only on, heat builds up....I alwayus felt it reduces the life of electronics etc..so its not something I would personally do.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think I'd want to cover up ventilation holes (if you have them) as it'd stop airflow.

I thought you might've been on about that non-slip matting some use to stop scratches, as I wouldn't mind some for my drip tray and don't know where others have got it from.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> I don't think I'd want to cover up ventilation holes (if you have them) as it'd stop airflow.
> 
> I thought you might've been on about that non-slip matting some use to stop scratches, as I wouldn't mind some for my drip tray and don't know where others have got it from.


Ww picked up a roll in one of the Pound shops, Poundland I think.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Rhys often referred to as oven chip baskets with stapled corners to create a tray lip (just take out and flatten to cut accordingly, have 2 on the top of the L2). @u2jewel They allow the air to flow though and I normally drape microfiber cloths / Coffee (tea) towels over the cups with a gap for air above the top of the machine thus lifting the heat out but still containing it to heat cups etc.

Works a treat for me but then not much electrically higher up in the L2 to be affected by any additional heat.

John


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@johnealey hadn't thought of them. Thought it might be some sort of silicone matting. I'll have a look out


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you all.

Covering up with that chunky rubber mat seems like a no-go.

I guess optimistically I was hoping for a reply on the lines of "oh.. No problem. My great grandfather's machine covered up like that has been passed down the generations, not a single hiccup.."

Back to my anti-slip mat it is then.. It stops any potential sliding or rattling of cups, allows ventilation too. I just wanted a place where I can put lots of wet cups, without having to worry about large amounts of water dripping down into the machine.. My machine is far away from the kitchen.

.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@Rhys Google "Cookamesh black oblong" Planit Products.

Only a couple of quid (Ebay, Amazon, probably Lakeland), one sheet was enough to do the drip tray and cup warmer on the R58. Heat resistant, but very big holes that let water and heat go where they ought to.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Rhys looks a bit more like a plasticised version of a cooling rack if that makes sense (bigger gaps between bars) rather than the above which is more spongey (have one like the above under the BWT which is horizontal, keeps it from moving)

John


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I use this....



















As you can see it doesn't mess with the vents at the top and I checked with LM about covering and they said that stuff would be no problem.

Looks and feels great too.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> I use this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooohh.. I do like the red version. I thought black and yellow went well, but seems red does too. I'm quite fond of the frog green and black combo also... Reminds me of Kawasaki ninja bikes..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Lidl have these from the 25/1. At £1.99 for a pair they might be worth a punt if they fit.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

cambosheff said:


> I use this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found some on fleabay. Gone for a white table-mat at £3.25. See what it's like. Didn't know what colour to get tbh, either white or black.


----------



## db8000 (Dec 6, 2017)

good question. I had the same thought.

i'd bought one of these which looks like it has a mesh inside a black border. But is in fact solid silicone, just with a mesh pattern. So same problem - blocks the whole thing.

Sorry pic is sideways. isn't on my computer.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I think the approach needs to be, you wouldn't block your car grill, well if you did you know what would happen.


----------

